#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-20
<GringoStar> d'après gparted, ma partition windows est sda5
<GringoStar> non sda1
<GringoStar> la 5 c'est ubuntu
<GringoStar> donc le hd de mon laptop partition#1 pour windows est sda1
<Mobidoy> fait un blkid est colle le resultat isi
<Mobidoy> ici
<GringoStar> et je crois que j'en ai perdu une partie du HD +ou- 2Gig 
<GringoStar> linus@linus-laptop:~$ blkid
<GringoStar> /dev/sda1: UUID="36400A224009EA07" TYPE="ntfs" 
<GringoStar> /dev/sda3: UUID="f9a020a5-0335-4551-9478-5815509af17f" TYPE="swap" 
<GringoStar> /dev/sda5: UUID="f016f506-b80c-42e3-8fe3-ce6c2a57c094" TYPE="ext4" 
<GringoStar> /dev/sdc1: LABEL="Minux" UUID="a61cab23-3d33-44e8-b20d-e2288b3dd1b7" TYPE="ext3" 
<GringoStar> /dev/sdc2: LABEL="Linus" UUID="8cb397d3-b65d-44ec-b4ef-8b2a80b417a3" TYPE="ext3" 
<GringoStar> /dev/sdc3: LABEL="Windoh" UUID="8763-1FDF" TYPE="vfat" 
<GringoStar> /dev/sdb1: LABEL="Disque local" UUID="5E14A5A814A5841D" TYPE="ntfs" 
<GringoStar> linus@linus-laptop:~$
<GringoStar> sdb est un hd externe en usb de 40 gig
<GringoStar> sdc est la cle usb de 8 gig
<Mobidoy> ta partition windows est la sda1
<GringoStar> oui
<Mobidoy> et sda5 c'est ubuntu... 
<GringoStar> oui
<Mobidoy> ok, pis dans gparted ca dit pas ca ? 
<GringoStar> oui c pareil
<Mobidoy> ok, pkoi tu parlais de windows a sda5 alors ? 
<GringoStar> une erreur... désolé
<GringoStar> en fin de compte je crois que je vais mettre ubuntu sur la clé
<GringoStar> Ça risque d'etre plus simple
<Mobidoy> lol
<GringoStar> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/usb-creator
<Mobidoy> vas dans systeme -> administration
<Mobidoy> Il y a le createur de disque
<GringoStar> je dois partitionner avant
<Mobidoy> je l'ai pas essayer.... 
<GringoStar> car ils disent que windoh ne voit qu'une seule partition
<Mobidoy> ahhh 
<GringoStar> et qu'elle doit etre au bon endroit
<Mobidoy> pas le choix donc :) 
<GringoStar> je fait donc une partition ubuntu, une windoh et une data en ext3
<GringoStar> les 2 premiere devant etre en fat 32!?!
<Mobidoy> pkoi tu veux une partition Win ? 
<GringoStar> Dans prérequis ils disent: Votre clé USB DOIT être formatée en FAT32
<GringoStar> ATTENTION, de ce fait la taille des fichiers devra toujours être inférieure à 4GB, y compris le (système de) fichier persistant casper-rw
<GringoStar> Il est dommage d'avoir une clé USB entièrement dédiée à linux. Une astuce consiste à créer deux partitions FAT32 avec gparted. La première contiendra vos données personnelles comme une clé usuelle, et la seconde contiendra votre système Ubuntu à emporter. Remarque : Une clé USB peut être partitionnée (sous Linux) mais on ne pourra lire que la première des partitions des données sous MS Windows. Il faut donc c
<GringoStar> réer au moins deux partitions FAT32 avec gparted
<GringoStar> Ne pas inverser l'ordre des partitions (partition données puis partition Ubuntu) sinon vous ne pourrez lire la partition des données que sur Linux, Windows ne pouvant pas lire les données si la première partition est dédiée au système Ubuntu…
<GringoStar> Remarque de Mysteroïd : sauf si votre clé/BIOS refuse le démarrage sur la partition n°2 comme ça m'est arrivé… 
<Mobidoy> oublie ce guide et suis celui-ci... 
<Mobidoy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/InstallUSBKey
<Mobidoy> remplace l'image de Natty par celle d'ubuntu et le tour est jouer
<GringoStar> Je veux une clé persitante qui save sur la clé et avec une partition accessible par windo
<GringoStar> Remarque de Mysteroïd : sauf si votre clé/BIOS refuse le démarrage sur la partition n°2 comme ça m'est arrivé…
<GringoStar> est ce que je peux mettre ubuntu sur la 2eme partition
<GringoStar> donc si je comprend bien, ils me disent de laisser de l'espace libre à la fin du disque si je veux une autre partition mais est-ce que win pourra la lire?
<GringoStar> J'ai fait une installation standard, je vais la tester...
<Mobidoy> OUi, sur l'espace a la fin, tu as juste a la partitionner et la formatter en NTFS
<Mobidoy> Et windows ET Ubuntu pourras la lire
<GringoStar> Ça a fonctionné, une fois!?!
<Mobidoy> Pkoi une fois ?? Les autres fois ca a pas fonctionner ? 
<Mobidoy> fonctionné :) 
<GringoStar> Au premier démarrage ubuntu a loadé  de la clé usb (c'est beaucoup plus long) 
<GringoStar> puis j'ai changé le wallpaper pour voir si mes settings reste
<Mobidoy> oui c'est normal que ce soit plus long
<GringoStar> j'ai redémarré puis
<GringoStar> grub a loader
<GringoStar> direction ubuntu de mon hd
<GringoStar> avec xchat
<Mobidoy> c'est p-e la le probleme.... ne redémarre pas, eteint et re allume pour voir
<GringoStar> ah ok
<GringoStar> j'essai
<GringoStar> non la lumiere s'alume sur la clé mais elle ne boot pas 
<GringoStar> peut-etre le bios
<GringoStar> je vérifie
<Mobidoy> oui verifie ca sinon, 
<Mobidoy> p-e que justement, ca a modifier ton grub sur ta clef :) 
<GringoStar> ok mon bios indique ma clé usb dans harddrive et il ne garde pas l'ordre dans lequel je le met (avant mon hd) donc je dois editer mon bios a chaque fois. 
<GringoStar> aussi la clé usb ne sauvegarde pas
<GringoStar> ni le repertoire home ni les settings
<Mobidoy> ok, bin pour le bios, apres avoir fait les changements, tu appuis sur F10 pour Save and Exit ? 
<GringoStar> oui je l'ai fait
<GringoStar> je crois que c'est du a la facon don mon bios voit mes disques
<GringoStar> avec un shut down ca marche
<GringoStar>  mais pas avec restart
<GringoStar> il perd la config
<GringoStar> anyway c pas grave car ce n'est pas pour cet ordi que je fait la clé
<Mobidoy> lol ok...
<GringoStar> j'utilise mon ordi perso en ce moment
<GringoStar> mais la clé va servir a montrer linux aux parent et amis durant les fetes
<GringoStar> entre autre
<Mobidoy> pour la parti permanente, je verifie 
<GringoStar> je souhaite l'utiliser principalement sur l'ordi de mon travail par la suite... 
<GringoStar> mais je ne l'ai pas avec moi en ce moment donc je test sur le miens
<Mobidoy> ok...
<GringoStar> j'ai relu les instructions que tu m'as donné et je ne vois pas ce qui ne va pas
<GringoStar> ils disent de la mettre a jour mais si ca sauve pas...
<Mobidoy>  laisse moi voir... 
<GringoStar> j'ai trouvé ça: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<GringoStar> je dois avouer que les histoires de versions ca m'embete un  peu, comment on fait pour s'avoir si ça s'applique vraiment à la notre?
<GringoStar> je crois qu'il me manque le syslinux.cfg
<GringoStar> ha non je l'ai
<GringoStar> include menu.cfg
<GringoStar> default vesamenu.c32
<GringoStar> prompt 0
<GringoStar> timeout 50
<GringoStar> gfxboot bootlogo
<GringoStar> le time out est en secondes?
<GringoStar> je vais essayé avec unetbootin
<Mobidoy> desoler, je lisais aute chose... tiens pour ton multi boot .... 
<Mobidoy> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-via-grub2-using-linux/
<GringoStar> celui la aussi dit de formater en fat32
<Mobidoy> oui mais, tu peux aussi le faire en ext2 qui prends moins de place.... Mais, si tu veux installer peut importe la version ou Distro, pendrivelinux te les montres toutes, ou presques :) 
<Mobidoy> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/creating-an-ubuntu-live-usb-from-cd/
<Mobidoy> et dans cette procedure excessivement facile, il te montre quoi choisir pour le mettre persistrente
<GringoStar> blkid
<cyphermox> mdeslaur, I just got a crazy idea, I believe I know why mark all read doesn't work on the Junk folder
<cyphermox> I suspect it doesn't work on any *virtual* type of folder, not just Junk
<cyphermox> I recall there has been some form of change due to a bug and those were omitted on purpose, I think
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: it used to work before I updated to natty :(
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> *unless* I'm going crazy, but if I am, the mark-all-read plugin code is still abysmal
<cyphermox> I believe Cthulhu himself wrote that plugin
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: hmm....it would appear when I mark the inbox as all read, it marks everything in junk as read also
<mdeslaur> which is normal, since junk is just stuff from inbox
<cyphermox> mdeslaur, ^^ code of that plugin is horrendous
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: curious that in the upstream bug someone mentioned that fedora doesn't have the issue
<cyphermox> mdeslaur, nah, that guy seems to me like he's randomly commenting in bugs when it has no relation with anything
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: I still think it's a bug, for the simple reason that if it's designed not to work, the item should be removed from the context menu
<cyphermox> he duped one of my bugs to an old unrelated, fixed issue
<cyphermox> mdeslaur, totally agree
<cyphermox> I think it is meant to work, just that the way it was fixed for something else broke it
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ok
<cyphermox> note, I saw cases where whenever you have unread emails in a folder down in hierarchy from another, (e.g. below inbox, either contained in it or as a new top-level item in the GtkTreeView after it), all folders above show the menu item
<cyphermox> you understand what I mean?
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: well...there's nothing under junk
<cyphermox> I'm not saying it's a related issue -- just that it's why I say that code is broken already
<mdeslaur> yeah, I understand
<Mobidoy> Which menu Item you are talking about, I am using Evolution and So does the compagnie employee where I installed Ubuntu. I will keep an eye on the bug and let you know... 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, Mark All Read on Junk in Natty ;)
<Mobidoy> I am about to make a persistent usb key with Natty so yeah, I will keep an eye on it... :) 
<cyphermox> mdeslaur, at the moment when I have unread emails in junk the menu item doesn't show
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: serious? huh
<cyphermox> Junk briefly shows unread, then it gets updated and returns to no unread messagews
<cyphermox> I fail, some fixed I just backported apply to mark-all-read
<mdeslaur> what do you mean "then it gets updated"
<cyphermox> mdeslaur, Junk is bold for a second, then shows normally again the next second, when I Mark Unread a message in the folder
<cyphermox> the message itself remains unread
<mdeslaur> ah
<cyphermox> guh, it's not even the backported patch, it's only translations :/
<cyphermox> I don't understand what is going on anymore
 * mdeslaur wither
<mdeslaur> s/wither/either/
<Mobidoy> One thing I have noticed with Evolution and Gmail account, when you read a new email in the inbox, it does not update the "Tous Les messages" Folder under [gmail]. Same thing if you delete an email, it will still be under "Tous les messages"
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, yup, c'est normal. Pour Gmail, Delete archive les messages, si je me souviens bien
<Mobidoy> Je vais aller voir dans Gmail
<Mobidoy> c pas un setting de Evolution en tout cas :) 
<cyphermox> ca viendrait de leur implémentation du protocole Imap :)
<Mobidoy> ouin, je vais fouiller ca un peu.... c'est pas mon trip de telecharger en double quelque chose que je veux effacer :) 
<Mobidoy> Je vais aussi faire plein de collant "Powered by Ubuntu, Coffee and Ponies" que deuxpi avait creer... Donc, pour les interessés, n'oublier pas de m'en demander lorsqu'ont ce verras :) 
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: la carte vidéo 460M est officiellement suportée dans un driver plus récent que celui dans 10.10
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: je ne crois pas que ça règle ton problème, mais le driver dans natty est plus récent
<Mobidoy> oui, j'ai le plus recent
<deuxpi> nvidia-current | 260.19.06-0ubuntu1 | maverick/restricted | amd64, i386
<deuxpi> nvidia-current | 260.19.21-0ubuntu2 | natty/restricted | amd64, i386
<deuxpi> le support pour la 460M vient dans 260.19.12
<deuxpi> sinon, ça a l'air que t'es pas le seul avec ce problème (par ex. http://www.amateurtopologist.com/2009/06/27/fixing-screen-flickers-on-linux-with-nvidia/ )
<Mobidoy> j'ai le 260.19.29
<Mobidoy> Merci, je vais le lire :) 
<deuxpi> c'est plus un "workaround" que "fixing" :)
<Mobidoy> Mais oui, il y en a d'autre avec cette carte.... 
<Mobidoy> je vais le lire
<Mobidoy> En passant, en veux tu un collant du logo que tu as fait ? 
<Mobidoy> Dans le fond, sont fix c'est pareil comme d'aller dans le settings Nvidia  et de mettre a maximum performance :) Donc, ca chauffe :) 
<deuxpi> mouais
<Mobidoy> Le probleme c'est Nvidia :) 
<deuxpi> c'est la partie où il essaie de limiter l'appel aux fonctions opengl
<Mobidoy> ouin !! :) 
<Mobidoy> Connais-tu un programme que je pourrais utiliser pour imprimer ton Ubuntu-ponies.svg, le plus possible par page :) 
<deuxpi> je l'ai fait avec inkscape
<deuxpi> il y a une fonction pour faire une sorte de mosaique
<Mobidoy> cool :) 
<deuxpi> il faut que tu download le fichier .svg
<Mobidoy> je l'ai deja :) 
<deuxpi> points bonis pour mettre une mention de license Creative Commons sur la page :)
<deuxpi> je dois me pousser... à plus tard
<Mobidoy> Lol trop gentils de ta part... Je suis pas un Graphiste mais pas une bit !!!! Deja qu'il faut que je fasse le logo de la compagnie de mes beaux parents.... !!! 
<GringoStar> hello
<Ankman> hello
<Mobidoy> Hello !!! 
<GringoStar> J'ai finalement réussi à me faire une clé live usb persistent mais... pas avec ubuntu ni slitaz ni tinycore
<Mobidoy> avec quoi alors ?? 
#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-21
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, c'est fait, ca donne 72 collants par page :) 
<GringoStar> Avec backtrack c'est magique, ça marche tout de suite car le grub du live cd contient déjà un choix pour persistent usb et l'avantage c'est que les drivers wifi sont déjà inclus. l'inconvénient c'est qu'il est énorme qu'il contient un panoplie de programmes dont je n'ai pas besoin.
<GringoStar> anyway ça marche
<Mobidoy> lol :) 
<GringoStar> C'est par backtrack que j'ai connu ubuntu
<GringoStar> et c'est le premier que j'ai downloadé/testé
<Mobidoy> Je vais essayer de me monter une clef persistente multi-boot et te donnerais les resultats :) 
<GringoStar> merci
<GringoStar> D'apres ce que j'ai lu, la premiere partition est la seule qui peut etre lu par windoh si elle est fat 32
<GringoStar> et certaine clé ne peuvent pas booter depuis une autre partition que la premiere
<Mobidoy> Mais je suis sur que tu as pas besoin d'une partition en fat 32.... je vais voir ca plus tard :) 
<Musashimaru> vous vous prenez bien la tête
<Mobidoy> Lol pkoi ? 
<Musashimaru> ben je vous vois galérer depuis des jours
<Mobidoy> Mais non, Il essai de ce faire un usb permanent et, multi boot si possible. Il doit avoir aussi une partition qui pourrais etre lu par Windows. Je vais effectuer la manoeuvre et la lui vulgariser par la suite pour qu'il puisse atteindre son but :) 
<Musashimaru> mouais....
<Mobidoy> Mais oui ch'te dit lol :) Mais Avec GringoStar, c'est toujours une Galere. Dans les 3 premieres semaines qu'il a installer Ubuntu, ce fut au minimum 5 re-installations :) 
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, bha, si tu savais combien de fois j'ai installé slackware 3...
<Musashimaru> à la fin je pouvais le faire les yeux fermés
<Mobidoy> lol :)
<Mobidoy> Mais du moins, tu pouvais le faire :) 
<Mobidoy> donne moi 2 secondes, je te sort un exemple... 
<Musashimaru> be comme tout le monde
<Mobidoy> http://www.techspot.com/guides/274-run-ubuntu-from-a-flash-drive/
<Mobidoy> Regarde ce tuto, assez clair et bien, il reussi pas a faire un usb persistent avec.... :) 
<Mobidoy> Mais il cherche a apprendre et persiste... Il tente beaucoup de nouvelle chose et pose des question ce qui est tres bien :) 
<MagicFab> bon on reprends où on s'était arrêté: http://identi.ca/group/radiocanadalibre
<MagicFab> alexxx, Ankman DarkJuju deuxpi formol_ IdleOne JunK-Y Lrrr_ lukjad mdeslaur Mobidoy Scurz sipherdee starcraftman stgraber txwikinger Vetinari ^
<Mobidoy> Je vais bientot lancer un avis de recherche.... dans ma courte histoire ici, je n'ai jamais vue deuxpi deconnecter aussi longtemps :P lol :) 
<Mobidoy> COmment je sauves les programmes pour ouverture automatique au démarrage de ma session et si possible, sur les espaces de travail que je les ai positionné ? 
<moustafa> Mobidoy il devrait y avoir une option "sauvegarder mes applications a la sortie" dans le menu des sessions de gnome.  Je ne peux malheureusement pas vérifier du au fait que je ne suis pas sur Ubuntu en ce moment
<moustafa> Alternativement: http://blogs.sun.com/mattman/entry/gnome_2_24_session_save1
<Musashimaru> moustafa, ca existe. Dans le gestionnaire de session
<moustafa> Musashimaru: Merci de me le rappeler, c'est bien ce que je me disais
<Mobidoy> Merci Moustafa :) 
<moustafa> Mobidoy: Y'a pas de quoi
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: ton répertoire personnel sur le serveur utilise ecryptfs, voilà pourquoi ca ne marche pas
<Mobidoy> OMG... ma faute.... j'ai faitca au debut pour proteger les donnees du client... lol !! Je l'avais oublier celle la... 
<Mobidoy> Merci mdeslaur
<Mobidoy> et-il possible d'ajouter le moniteur système dans le menu lorsqu'ont appuis sur CTRL-ALT-DEL pour faciliter la transition ??? Combien de fois par jour je me fait demander: "Il est ou le gestionnaire de tâche, j'ai fait CTRL-ALT-DEL mais je le trouve pas !!!! " Lol !! 
<moustafa> Ctrl+F1 devrait l'ouvrir
<Mobidoy> pour moi ca va, je sais ou le trouver mais mes transfuge de Windows appuis continuellement sur CTRL-ALT-DEL.... Ca entre pas. 
<Mobidoy> Bon c'et vrai que sous W, faut l'utiliser souvent donc, ca deviens un automatisme.... Peut-être la raison pour laquelle j'ai de la difficulté à leurs faire comprendre que ce n'est plus le bon raccourci :) 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, tu peux le changer dans les param. des raccourcis clavier
<cyphermox> (ajouter un raccourci, faire pointer sur gnome-system-monitor, réassigner le combo ctrl-alt-del)
<Mobidoy> cyphermox pas fou.... juste a faire un script pis le faire sur tous les systèmes ici :) 
<cyphermox> en effet, et ca se scripte assez bien en config gconf aussi
<Mobidoy> cyphermox vous avez pas besoin d'un scrogneugneu (definition du dictionnaire: vieux militaire bougon) pour mettre de la discipline dans vos bureaux ? :P 
<cyphermox> pour?
<Mobidoy> je prepare ma retraite de l'armée :) lol
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> y'a plein d'opportunités en support, ca c'est clair
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/546331/ -- tu vas devoir enlever l'ancien raccourci par contre.
<Mobidoy> je dois finir mes formations avant :) 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, tes formations vont t'être pratiques, LPI est très utile
<Mobidoy> lol, tu m'a fait mon script !! Lol, j'peut même pas pratiquer ... rofl
<cyphermox> c'est pas le script
<cyphermox> c'est les données gconf
<Mobidoy> ahh ok.... j'ai juste jeter un oeil vite ... 
<cyphermox> faut tu t'organise pour trouver est où la vieille clé pour Lock/Log out par contre, moi je l'ai pas
<Mobidoy> je vais commencer bientôt le UCP....  ou plutôt le... 
<Mobidoy> Ubuntu Professional Course
<Mobidoy> Ils l'ont changer/renommer
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, si je me souvient bien, la certification LPI est pas donnée non ? 
<Mobidoy> 1000$ +/-
<deuxpi> les examens sont ~100$ chacun
<Mobidoy> Woot deuxpi, tu es toujours en vie... j'avais fait un avis de recherche... je ne t'avais jamais vue déconnecter aussi longtemps.... Ton mug shot pour mettre sur les pintes de lait était presque fini :P 
<Mobidoy> ok bin j'ai mal lu ou ma mémoire me fait grandement défaut.... j'avais un zéro de trop
<Mobidoy> tu viens de me faire virtuellement épargner 1800$ lol :) 
<deuxpi> ça dépend si tu choisis une formation ou non
 * deuxpi le log du #ubuntu-qc....
<deuxpi>        ^ lit
<kanouk> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-22
<Mobidoy> Quelqu'un veut une invitation a Diaspora ? 
<Lrrr> ouais!
<Mobidoy> courriel svp
<Mobidoy> partis... laisse moi savoir si tu l'as pas recu, je crois qu'il y a eu un message d'erreur mais, j'ai pas pu le lire
<Mobidoy> ca dit que ton adresse a deja eu une invitation
<Lrrr> ah...
<Lrrr> peut-être que je me suis mis dans la liste qqpart...
<Mobidoy> ouaip
<Lrrr> essaye avec celle la
<Mobidoy> celle la est partis
<Mobidoy> tu devrais la recevoir bientot
<Lrrr> yes
<Lrrr> thank you ben
<Lrrr> c'est reçu
<Mobidoy> pdp fais plaisir 
<Musashimaru> je trouve ca poche que tous les logs du salon soient disponible sur internet....
<JunK-Y> Musashimaru: a cause?
<Musashimaru> a cause que tout le monde à droit À l'oubli
<Musashimaru> Qu'il y ai des logs privé par les admin, ca me gène pas, mais disponible à vie en ligne... j'aime pas
<JunK-Y> oubli de?
<Musashimaru> le droit à l'oubli tout court
<JunK-Y> personnellement je trouve ca tres pratique, tu peux revenir pour voir des choses et tout.
<Musashimaru> certe, mais bon...
<JunK-Y> si tu veux un peu de questions prives, je te recommande de les poser en pv.
<Musashimaru> je dis rien de privé
#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-23
<Mobidoy> Y a t'il un paquet pour installer la suite éducative ? 
<Mobidoy> Et si j'ai trouver une phrase qui n'a pas ete traduite... dans le gestionnaire de mise-à-jour ???
<IdleOne> pour la traduction https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+lang/fr
<Mobidoy> Idle0ne, tu as vu, j'ai fait tes collants ?? 
<IdleOne> collants?
<IdleOne> aucune idee de quoi tu parle :/
<IdleOne> hehe
<Mobidoy> http://deuxpi.ca/
<Mobidoy> regarde ici
<IdleOne> haha yeah, I saw that you made them a couple months ago
<Mobidoy> deuxpi made them but, I printed them on sticker paper and plastified them.... 
<Mobidoy> I even gonna start distributing them at the next meetings/events
<IdleOne> oh you did?
<IdleOne> I want!
<Mobidoy> Sure... no prob....
<Mobidoy> Which size ? THose I made are the original size, perfect size to replace windows one but, I can make some biggers too :) 
<IdleOne> original size would be perfect? how much?
<Mobidoy> free....
<IdleOne> :) ok. I will give you a donation in that case :)
<Mobidoy> arent we in the world of free stuff :) 
<IdleOne> Mobidoy: free software, yes. but stickers cost money to print :)
<Mobidoy> GIve it to a charity... or to Ubuntu :)
<Mobidoy> Bahhh cost not much I tell ya
<IdleOne> you in Montreal?
<Mobidoy> Yup.
<IdleOne> ok prochaine heure ubuntu (apres les fetes)
<Mobidoy> Ok... pas de trouble... celle de Outremont ? 
<IdleOne> yup
<Mobidoy> kk
<Mobidoy> do you know if there is one this Friday ? 
<IdleOne> I don't know.
<IdleOne> I don't think so it is Christmas eve
<Mobidoy> yup, what I was thinking...
<cyphermox> komputes, hey, sup?
<komputes> cyphermox: not much u?
<cyphermox> still hacking on unity.
<komputes> cyphermox: I hear a new VBox was released that will actually run natty without issues
<Musashimaru> natty works well on kvm..
<cyphermox> komputes, yup, I saw that too from jibel
<cyphermox> Musashimaru, vbox used to cause crashes with unity on natty
<Musashimaru> ha, because of 3D
<komputes> cyphermox: also on my MSI box, so I haven't been really testing up to now
<cyphermox> right
<Mobidoy> EN passant je vais etre la ce soir cyphermox
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, cool, ok
<cyphermox> j'en ai pas parlé à ma blonde encore, on devait faire du chocolat ce soir, mais ca peut attendre encore un peu sans problème
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, je vais juste vérifier qu'ils seront bel et bien ouverts ce soir
<Mobidoy> Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si il existe un paquet pour inclure toute la suite educative ? J'ai installer La version netbook sur un portable pour ma fille (cadeau de noel) et j'aimerai lui mettre les logiciels educatif mais pas un par un... :) 
<cyphermox> edubuntu-desktop?
<Mobidoy> Ok cyphermox, au pire, si tu peux pas, je serais la présence :P
<Mobidoy> non netbook
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, elle a quel age?
<Mobidoy> 10 ans
<Mobidoy> Le package s'appel edubuntu-desktop tu veux dire ? 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, je serais tenté de dire que oui.
<Musashimaru> gcompris... c'est peut-être trop jeune ...
<cyphermox> mais stgraber pourrait certainement préciser ;)
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, non, edubuntu est une distribution destinée aux écoles
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, je te sonseille d'sinatller logiciel par logiciel... ca va pas prendre 10 ans mais au moins tu selectionnes
<Mobidoy> lol ouin... noel c'est dans 2 jours.... J'ai de la job lol 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, check ca:
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, tu vas pas lui installer 150 logiciels educatifs. Y'en pas pas autant.
<cyphermox> Recommends: atomix, edubuntu-artwork, edubuntu-docs, edubuntu-menueditor, gimp, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon, gobby, italc-master, kolourpaint4, liferea, nanny, pdfmod, pessulus, sabayon, scribus-ng, ttf-sil-andika, ubuntu-edu-preschool, ubuntu-edu-primary, ubuntu-edu-secondary, ubuntu-edu-tertiary, xaos
<cyphermox> c'est le recommends pour edubuntu-desktop.
<cyphermox> les paquets ubuntu-edu-* sont des listes d'application d'après la description.
<Mobidoy> cool, donc, ubuntu-edu-primary
<cyphermox> peut-être
<Musashimaru> faut rajouter le depot edubuntu pour ca on?
<Musashimaru> non?
<cyphermox> Musashimaru, le dépot edubuntu c'est le dépot ubuntu.
<Mobidoy> je vais faire l'essaie :)
<Musashimaru> ouais c'Est ce que je vois.
<Musashimaru> ben c'est super alors
<Mobidoy> oui, merci a vous 2 
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, rappelle toi, trop c'est comme pas assés, alors selectionne en fonction de son niveau et de ses besoins
<Mobidoy> ouaip... je vais juste lui mettre primary...
<Mobidoy> secondary dans 2 ans :) 
<Mobidoy> Si y a du monde a soir, je vais commencer a distribuer les collants de IdleOne lol
<Musashimaru> y'a quoi ce soir?
<hakimsheriff> Mobidoy: moi j'ai 13 ans!
<cyphermox> ahaha Mobidoy, j'ai pas l'impression que ce sera le cas, mais on verra bien
<Mobidoy> Heure Ubuntu a Longueuil
<cyphermox> j'ai pas eu de réponse au téléphone par contre, chez pas si c'est ouvert
<hakimsheriff> Mobidoy: tu sera la?
<Mobidoy> et un possible 5 a 7 la semaine prochaine avec MagicFab
<Mobidoy> oui hakimsheriff
<Musashimaru> et c'est quoi le but de la rencontre?%
<hakimsheriff> ci ta 10 ans, tu a vraiment le droit. tes parents te laisse
<hakimsheriff> ?
<Mobidoy> ma fille a 10 and hakimsherrif, moi j'en ai 39 :) 
<hakimsheriff> ooooooooo
<Musashimaru> mouarf... :)
<hakimsheriff> jai pas compris
<Mobidoy> Faire connaitre Ubuntu Musashimaru
<Mobidoy> Juste une présence... 
<cyphermox> hakimsheriff, l'Heure Ubuntu, c'est ouvert à tous. C'est dans un café, alors pas de problème, tant que tes parents sont d'accord bien entendu
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, ca ouvre probablement plus tard :) 
<cyphermox> (du moins dans le cas de ce soir, c'est dans un café. ailleurs, ca dépend)
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, mais y'aura que des gens qui connaissent ubuntu non?
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, je sais pas, il me semble que ca aurait du etre ouvert, mais ils sont p-e occupés. je ressayerai un peu plus tard.
<cyphermox> Musashimaru, en théorie non, quelqu'un qui connait pas et qui veut connaitre peut bien venir
<Mobidoy> non, ont est la, identifier a ubuntu de quelque facon que ce soit et, dans les clients du cafe, si il y a en a des curieux, ont repond au question... 
<Mobidoy> facon de faire connaitre Ubuntu
<Musashimaru> sur ubuntu-qc, la dernière news date de l'an pèbre
<Mobidoy> et en meme temps, c'est l'occasion pour des utilisateur locaux de ce rencontrer :) 
<cyphermox> bon c'est ok, c'est ouvert
<Mobidoy> cool 
<Musashimaru> et c'Est où qu'il y a de l'info sur votre rencontre?
<Mobidoy> ouin les news sont vieille mais pour les heure ubuntu c'est ailleur que c'est inscrit
<Mobidoy> je te trouve le liens... 2 sec
<cyphermox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour#Quebec
<Musashimaru> ca fait super mort le site
<Musashimaru> un peu comme linux quéebec
<Musashimaru> le nom de domaine linux quebec a été récupéré par un squateur
<Mobidoy> bin dans la section planet, il y a eu du nouveau voila meme pas 5 jours
<hakimsheriff> c'est ta quelle heure l'heure Ubuntu?
<Mobidoy> 19:00
<Mobidoy> mais je vais probablement etre la vers 18:30
<Musashimaru> serieux, vous choisissez mal vos adresses
<Mobidoy> pkoi ?
<Musashimaru> loin d'un métro
<cyphermox> Musashimaru, y'a pas grand métro à Longueuil. et surtout pas grand place qui a de l'allure proche du métro à Longueuil
<Musashimaru> je dis pas le contraire
<cyphermox> Musashimaru, quoique, y'a au moins un provigo et Loblaws à côté ici ;)
<Musashimaru> c'est juste qu'en plein hivers, ca donne pas envie
<Musashimaru> quand on a pas de voiture
<cyphermox> Musashimaru, c'est très joignable en bus.
<cyphermox> y'a la 17, 10, ainsi que 8, 88, etc. de l'autre côté sur Chambly; en face du cégep.
<Musashimaru> oui et ca prends juste 1h à 1h30 pour n'importe qui de montreal
<cyphermox> Musashimaru, c'est pas nécessairement l'idée de rejoindre du monde de montréal dans ce cas-là.
<Mobidoy> Pour Montreal, c'est l'heure Ubuntu de Outremont
<cyphermox> ou n'importe où ailleurs... tout le monde peut en organiser
<Musashimaru> moi ca me fait peur... c'est plein de barbus les rassemblement ubuntu...
<cyphermox> heheh j'va prendre ca comme un compliment ;)
<Musashimaru> dans tous les cas, vous pouvez dire merci à La Source qui fait de la pub pour ubuntu dans toute ses circulaires
<cyphermox> je te dirais, c'est pas si pire pour Ubuntu; beaucoup moins pire que tu crois ;)
<cyphermox> ceci dit... oui Linux parfois ca fait peur.
<Musashimaru> c'est pâs linux, mais ses utilisateurs... ca manque de pitounes...
<cyphermox> hehe tu serais surpris, mais compte pas trop là dessus ce soir
<Musashimaru> je pense pas être trés surpris... je connais bien les utilisateurs de linux
<Mobidoy> Mais il va y avoir un scrogneugneu
<cyphermox> Musashimaru, y'ara au moins une pitoune ;D
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, c'est toi ca le scrogneugneu?
<Mobidoy> oui c'est moi ca... minute, je te sors la definition
<cyphermox> bon, brb, j'dois approcher d'un crash majeur
<Mobidoy> interjection que l'on prête plaisamment aux vieux militaires bougons (altération de nom de Dieu ); ce vieux bougon lui-même
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, tu dois reparer Natty, pas le detruire... Mark seras pas content ! 
<Musashimaru> cyphermox, une pitoune?
<Musashimaru> la serveuse?
<Mobidoy> il a du faire crasher le serveur cannonical de montreal.... lol
<Mobidoy> mdeslaur tu es la ? 
<Mobidoy> c'est ce que je pensais, cyphermox a planter cannonical au complet :P 
<hakimsheriff> qu'est-ce que je dit a mon pere pour qu'il m'amene a l'heure Ubuntu?
<Mobidoy> que c'est un endroit pour rencontrer des utilisateurs comme toi, des employés d'ubuntu (question de te connecter et travailler pour eux plus tard lol) apprendre et obtenir de l'aide...
<Mobidoy> Et il peut meme rester si il veut :) 
<Mobidoy> Musashimaru, es-tu inscrit a la newsletter ou au forum de Ubuntu-qc ? 
<Musashimaru> non pouquoi?
<Mobidoy> y a pas mal de stock qui ce passe la... justement, les evenement y sont souvent discuter
<Mobidoy> http://www.ubuntu-qc.org/drupal/forums
<cyphermox_> en fait c'est que je patche unity pour réparer un problème, mais à force de modifier des trucs et redémarrer compiz, y'a des fenêtre qui veulent plus afficher ... comme xchat que j'ai du killer ;D
<Mobidoy> lol
<deuxpi> cyphermox_: des fois, repartir en metacity, puis retourner avec compiz m'a permis de récuperer
<cyphermox_> deuxpi, ouan, j'aurais pu faire ca
<deuxpi> mais ça reste du gossouillage...
<cyphermox_> il me reste qu'à finir d'arranger le render des pages de manual que j'ai traduites
<Mobidoy> J'essaie justement de me faire une cle usb natty permanente mais elle est tout sauf permanente... donc, chaque fois que je reboot, tout est a recmmencer.... Y a quelque chose qui cloche avec l'utilitaire de disque de démarrage
<cyphermox_> Mobidoy, tu mets quoi comme taille pour la persistance?
<Mobidoy> 4 Gb
<Mobidoy> max
<Mobidoy> c'est une cle 16 Gb mais le max de l'utilitaire c'est 4Gb
<cyphermox_> ouin
<cyphermox_> t'as essayé de le baisser à disons, 2G?
<Mobidoy> je vais possiblement essayer la procedure de pendrivelinux mais, je vais aller chercher une clef usb 3.0 avant... Question de gagner en vitesse :) 
<Mobidoy> non mais je vais le faire pour vor :) 
<Mobidoy> Je sais que GringoStar aussi a essayer mais lui, avec Meerkat et ca a pas fonctioner mais, comme nous savons que souvent, les experimentations de GringoStar tournent au désastre, je devais essayer moi meme
<Mobidoy> bon je reboot sur la clef..... 
<Mobidoy> ca marche pas.....
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: oui?
<Mobidoy> non rien mdeslaur.... je pensais que cyphermox avait planter votre serveur :)
<cyphermox_> Mobidoy, arrête de dire n'importe quoi moi je fais rien planter :D
<Mobidoy> Cyphermox_ je vais t'amener les ecouteurs ce soir.... Si tu es la.
<cyphermox_> Mobidoy, ok, y devrait pas y avoir de problème
<Mobidoy> pis ca presse pas, comme je t'ai dit, j'en ai une autre paire dans le meme style... 
<cyphermox_> ok, mais quand meme on va essayer de faire marcher ca assez rapidement
<Mobidoy> cyphermox sous 10.10 dans evolution, j'ai 2 comptes qui marque que j'ai des messages non lues mais, il y en a pas... ca fait 2 jours, j'ai même essayé marquer tous les messages comme lues pis ca reste comme ca.... Tu as un truc ? 
<Mobidoy> y a t'il une commande sous bash pour savoir le nombre de jour écoulé depuis une date ? 
<cyphermox_> Mobidoy, en shell, je sais pas
<cyphermox_> en perl ou en python, c'est facile.
<cyphermox_> e.g.: en python: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547028/
<Mobidoy> Merci Cyphermox_
<Mobidoy> OMG, ca fait 919 jours que je suis arreté de travailler.... Ca a pas de bon sens !!! LOL 
<cyphermox_> hahaah
<Mobidoy> est-ce qu'il y a internet au café crème ? 
<cyphermox_> yep
<cyphermox_> Montérégie Sans Fil :D
<cyphermox_> (du moins je crois)
<Mobidoy> je savais meme pas que ca existait lol
<Mobidoy> Je vais etre au cafe creme plus tot.... je pars maintenant donc, si y en a des interesser !! 
<cyphermox_> bon, ca ca veut dire que j'ai pas trop le choix de partir moi aussi.... à plus ;)
<Mobidoy> C'est quand meme une belle place le café crème et, je confirme, acces internet gratuit et de plus, il va très bien.... 
<Mobidoy> deuxpi comment ca tu es pas ici ??? lol
#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-24
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: à Longueuil ?
<cyphermox> deuxpi, sup.
<cyphermox> yep, à Loingueuil
<Mobidoy> oui nous sommes la :)
<deuxpi> on se fait un petit souper ma blonde et moi :)
<deuxpi> désolé les gars !
<Mobidoy> Lol.... tu sais ou c'est plus avantageux pour toi.... Bonne Soirée :) 
<JunK-Y> deuxpi: tu parles en VRAI a ta blonde? wow, pkoi pas sur le chat?!
<deuxpi> JunK-Y: on fait ça des fois, mais là elle est pas sur son laptop :)
<JunK-Y> hahahah
<GringoStar> Bonsoir tout le monde
<GringoStar> C'est probablement ma derniere soirée ici cette année alors je vous souhaites de joyeuses fetes!
<Mobidoy> Salut GringoStar
<Mobidoy> Toi aussi
<GringoStar> Merci
<Mobidoy> brb
<GringoStar> rgr
<GringoStar> afk 
<GringoStar> le sleep mode m'a encore déconnecté
<GringoStar> quelqu'un ici a essayé VegaStrike?
<Musashimaru> non
<Mobidoy> Nope
<MagicFab> luis_lopez, o/
<Mobidoy> MagicFab, as-tu une date et un endroit pour le 5 a 7
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, non, je vais lancer qq chose + tard auj
<MagicFab> cahque fois je demande et c pareil, je finis par decider :)
<MagicFab> :) :)
<MagicFab> bon je dois quitter je vous laisse cette lecture:
<MagicFab> http://www.fabianrodriguez.com/blog/2010/12/24/libreoffice-est-ici-etes-vous-prets-getting-ready-for-libreoffice
<MagicFab> A+
<Mobidoy> sudo apt-get peace
<Mobidoy> stderr wife dependency intrusion
<Mobidoy> en bon francais, elle est bin fatiguante a matin !!! 
<JunK-Y> a veut son cadeau, donne-lui tu suite.
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, alors tu as eu du fun hier?
<Mobidoy> Lol si a continue, elle en aura pas :) 
<Mobidoy> Musashimaru, c'était correct... Nous étions seulement que 2 mais, ont c'est fait voir !!! :)
<Musashimaru> comment ca?
<Musashimaru> je confirme, le kinect pour l'ordi de la cuisine, c'est super pour lire les recettes sur marmiton.org quand on a les mains pleines de farine et autres substance sucrées, collantes ou odorantes....
<Mobidoy> Bin avec nos collants sur nos portables, c'est dur a manquer :) Juste sur le miens, il y en a 7 d'ubuntu :) 
<Musashimaru> haaaa. j'avais lu on s'est fait avoir... :)
<Musashimaru> alors, le collant atire les pitounes?
<Musashimaru> c'est pour savoir si la prochaine fois que je sorts dans un bar a tendance gothique, si un gros logo Ubuntu peut m'aider a socialiser avec les jolies jeunes femmes...
<Mobidoy> rofl.... je penses pas :)
<Mobidoy> QUelqu'un peut me donner un descriptif de Trisquel ? Avantage inconvéniant comparativement a Ubuntu ? 
<Musashimaru> inconvenient: c'est pas ubuntu... donc pas le support d'ubuntu
<Musashimaru> Avantage... ca sone breton, ca pète.... si on est breton
<Musashimaru> ca a l'Air d'être ubuntu sans logiciels proprios
<Mobidoy> lol ok, merci
#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-25
<kanouk> Joyeux Noël!
<Mobidoy> Toi aussi kanouk
<kanouk> merci
<Ankman> bonsoir
<kanouk> bonsoir Ankman et Joyeux Noël
<Ankman> merci
<Ankman> et a toi
<kanouk> merci 
<formolQC> Joyeux Noël à tous en effet
<kanouk> merci à toi aussi formolQC 
<Ankman> merci formolQC
<IdleOne> Merry Christmas! Joyeux Noel!
<kanouk> bonjour!
<Mobidoy> OMG C'est vraiment un fail ca !!! http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/how-best-to-sell-a-windows-7-laptop-this-holiday-show-it-with-an-ubuntu-wallpaper-of-course-sales-fail/
<kanouk> rebonjour
<Ankman> rebonjour
<kanouk> :)
<kanouk> passé un beau Noël Ankman ?
<Ankman> oui, toi?
<kanouk> moi c'est demain que l'on  fête Noël
<Ankman> oh
<kanouk> ça adonnait pas hier soir et aujourd'hui pour tout le monde
#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-26
<Mobidoy> quelqu'un connais un bon live cd pour scanner et nettoyer une installation windows ? Je suis sur qu'ils sont remplis de virus, trojan etc...
<Musashimaru> Si virus, réinstalle
<Mobidoy> Musashimaru, la réinstallation n'est pas toujours une option.... Tu leurs dit quoi, "Désoler, vous avez un virus, tout vos souvenirs et vos documents sont perdu car je dois formater !!! " Et si c'est un rootkit, meme la reinstallation ni changeras rien... 
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, justement, si c'est un rootkit: format et réinstalle. Sauve les données avant.
<Mobidoy> Si tu sauves avant, sans avoir scanner et nettoyer, les chances que le virus/trojan etc... ce retrouve parmit ta sauvegarde sont énormes... donc, dès que tu récupères sur le système ce que tu as sauvegarder, tu ramèmes le virus aussi donc, tu reviens a la case départ ! 
<Musashimaru> installe linux alors
#ubuntu-qc 2011-12-20
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: salut
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: salut!
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ca va?
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: tu aurais deux minutes pour regarder les CVE que j'ai décris dans https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmlstarlet/+bug/906982 ; voir si ca t'as l'air raisonnable?
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: yep
<cyphermox> rien de tel que de faire des mir ;)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: hehe, c'est jdstrand qui fait les audits pour les mir...je peux lui demander qu'il jette un coup d'oeil
<cyphermox> bah
<cyphermox> ubuntu-mir le dira si c'est nécessaire
<cyphermox> c'était surtout par curiosité si un CVE de 2004 avait bien du poids dans un MIR  ;)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: le mieux, c'est que tu lui demande de le regarder dans #ubuntu-hardened
<mdeslaur> ah, hehe, non, pas vraiment :)
<cyphermox> ok
<mdeslaur> il va simplement regarder le code pour voir si ca l'air épouvantable, ou si le upstream a l'air mort
<cyphermox> le upstream a l'air un peu mort pour le moment, j'espère que ca va reprendre
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ca aiderait p-e si tu disait pourquoi que libnl3 est nécessaire
<cyphermox> ok
<mdeslaur> est-ce qu'il y a un autre mir pour libnl3?
<cyphermox> par chance si ca passe pas j'ai déjà investi un peu de temps sur libnl3 dans le passé, et je peux remplacer le call à xmlstarlet par un awk un peu compliqué
<cyphermox> c'est déjà dans main à ce que je sache
<mdeslaur> ah, je comprends
<cyphermox> j'ai ajouté à la description
<cyphermox> merci :)
<cyphermox> bon, ca sent l'heure du dîner
<cyphermox> brb
<qwebirc93769> Y-at-il des personnes qui ont de problemes de suspedn(power) depuis le kernel 3.0.0-15 ?
<Ankman> pas moi
<avoine> qwebirc93769: des problèmes dans quel genre?
<qwebirc93769> eh bien le systeme se ferme apres un suspend mais ne resume pas au redepart
<avoine> ah non pas moi
<avoine> j'ai testé le suspend aujourd'hui avec 3.2.0-4-generic  et ça fonctionne
#ubuntu-qc 2011-12-21
<qwebirc93769> Ok, mais y-avait-il un probleme avant 3.2.0.4 ?
<qwebirc93769> j'utilise un laptop
<Kimlaroux> mdeslaur, c'est toi qui a écrit "Thanks for Red Hat for the patch" sur le changelog de jasper?
<MagicFab> bonjour
<MagicFab> comment on active les effets de bureau en 11.10 ? 
<MagicFab> avoine, dejuren mdeslaur Mobidoy moustafa sipherdee starcraftman ^
<avoine> hum, j'utilise 2d moi
<moustafa> MagicFab: Ils devraient être actifs par défaut.
<moustafa> MagicFab: Quel type de hardware?  Quel DE?
<MagicFab> je trouve pas comment :|
<mdeslaur> MagicFab: effets de bureau?
<mdeslaur> c'est quoi?
<MagicFab> 3d
<mdeslaur> c'est activé par défaut quand on roule unity
<MagicFab> je teste 11.10 et pas moyen d'avoir les raccourcis (Scale, hide /show desktop..)
<mdeslaur> ok, je ne sais pas c'est quoi ces choses là
 * mdeslaur se retire de la conversation
<mdeslaur> scale, c'est la patente Shift-Alt-Up?
<MagicFab> mdeslaur, c'est pour gêrer le fenêtrage, changements de bureau, etc
<MagicFab> mais en  "3d"
<MagicFab> Je savour l'ironie de cette situation. J'ai appelé au support technique et c'est rêglé :)
<MagicFab> il me manqueait ajouter compiz --replace pour activer le tout
<MagicFab> manquait*
<moustafa> MagicFab: Je peux lire tes commentaires, tsé. ;)
<MagicFab> je garde mes sources protégées :)
<moustafa> Question à #ubuntu-qc: Connaissez vous des places où quelqu'un pourrait s'acheter un portable usagé avec Ubuntu installé? (requête d'un ami)
<MagicFab> moustafa, a peu près toutes les places où j'ai demandé acceptaient de l'installer sur demande. Il vit où ?
<moustafa> MagicFab: À Montréal, à peu près dans le coin de la petite patrie
<MagicFab> dans tous les cas le + important n'est pas où mais quoi et à quoi il va servir
<MagicFab> - pas nvidia/ati, pas de broadcom si possible, etc.
<moustafa> MagicFab: Donc, les mêmes recommandations
<MagicFab> oui, usual stuff
<MagicFab> s'il peut payer pour l'installation envoie-le moi - $35
<MagicFab> si j'ai des pépins je viens ici ou j'appelle au support ;)
<MagicFab> et oublie pas de lui donner le lien http://agendadulibre.qc.ca - on est dus pour un 5a7 de fin d'année je crois!
<MagicFab> Pour ceux qui peuvent venir faire un tou sur G+: https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/extras/talk.google.com/just%2520hanging%2520out
#ubuntu-qc 2011-12-23
<cyphermox> bonjour!
#ubuntu-qc 2012-12-23
<YoBoY> bonjour :)
<YoBoY> cyphermox, tu es dans le secteur ?
<Musashimaru> bonjour YoBoY 
<YoBoY> salut Musashimaru :)
<YoBoY> quoique il n'y a peut être pas que Mathieu que je peux embêter :p
<YoBoY> ce serait possible qu'un appel à contribution pour participer à la traduction des ddtp (descriptions de paquet dans ubuntu) soit relayer sur le ou les blogs québécois ? (planet ou blog principal ou autre…)
<lukjad007> Anyone see Startcraftman lately?
<Musashimaru> YoBoY, aucune idée... je connais pas les blogs québécois
<YoBoY> IdleOne, toi tu sais peut être pour qui pourrait bloguer ça ?
<YoBoY> Musashimaru, les blogs c'est plus à la mode toute façon :D
<IdleOne> YoBoY: tu peut envoyer un couriel sur la list ubuntu-qc
<IdleOne> plus que ca je sais pas
<YoBoY> hum… autant que je demande à une des personnes du groupe ubuntu-l10n-fr de le faire, ce sera plus simple :p
<YoBoY> d'ailleurs pour ceux que ça intéresse : http://traduire.ubuntu-fr.org/node/12
<YoBoY> et sinon IdleOne comment ça va ? :)
<IdleOne> pas mal, je viens de m'acheter une guitare :)
<IdleOne> un petit cadeaux de noel
<IdleOne> toi?
<YoBoY> bien aussi, j'arrête pas de cuisiner :p
<IdleOne> tu vas tripler en poids :P
<YoBoY> je fais super attention ^^"
<YoBoY> j'ai perdu du poids depuis mon séjour à Montréal en plus :D
<YoBoY> l'astuce c'est de faire à manger et d'inviter des amis pour pas tout manger ;)
<IdleOne> j'arrive dand 12 heures hehe
<IdleOne> dans
<YoBoY> quand tu veux :D
#ubuntu-qc 2013-12-18
<cyphermox> Sebastien: !
<Sebastien> hi cyphermox :) 
<Sebastien> sa vas mec :)
<Sebastien> ah, cest toi qui est au council en se moment :) 
<Sebastien> je vien de faire le lien :) 
<cyphermox> oui, c'est moi
<Sebastien> Cool :) 
<Sebastien> Je suis un peut stresser et joyeux en meme temps :p 
 * Sebastien se croises les doights.
<cyphermox> hmm
<cyphermox> tu as déjà posté sur la mailing list de Ubutnu-quebec?
<Sebastien> poster dessu, je ne crois pas
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> ouf, trop tot ce matin, je veux retourner me coucher
<Sebastien> je vien de voir que mon nouveau courriel netait pas sur la mailing list de ubuntu-quebec, justc celle de -canada
<Sebastien> vue que je suis de Hull (Quebec/Ontario) -ca est un peut plus "touche a tout" pour moi :p 
<cyphermox> hein?
<cyphermox> tu veux dire plutot Ubuntu-ca?
<cyphermox> *read fail*
<cyphermox> je viens de voir
<Sebastien> ouais :p 
<Sebastien> il est 7:40am pour tout le monde ;) 
<cyphermox> non :P
<cyphermox> jared est en fin de journée... très tard je crois
<Sebastien> oh 
<Sebastien> il vas surement vouloir se grouiller pis aller dodo bientot :) 
<cyphermox> en fait le truc c'est que sustained c'est pour une contribution soutenue, organiser des événements depuis longtemps ou traductions, etc.
<cyphermox> ca aurait été plus facile si on avait pu trouver des indices, des testimonials déjà sur ta page ou des entrées dans les ML
<Sebastien> c'est quand meme dommage. 
<cyphermox> oui
<cyphermox> ceci dit, c'est qu'une adresse courriel et un badge sur launchpad, c'est pas grand chose
<Sebastien> Meh, je nai pas besoin de tout sa. c'est seulement la reconaissance du fait qui minteresse. 
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> c'est pas très long en fait
<cyphermox> je pourrai aider pour organiser quelque chose c'est comme toute assez simple
<cyphermox> et Gatineau, c'est pas loin comparé à d'autres endroits où on voulait visiter
<cyphermox> Mobidoy serait certainement intéressé
<Sebastien> on peut metre la main sur des DVD avec ubuntu ? 
<Sebastien> ou des clef USB? 
<Sebastien> j'aimerais distribuer le OS dans mon cartier :) 
<cyphermox> des CDs oui, on a pas de DVD
<cyphermox> j'ai pas la dernière version malheureusement non plus
<Sebastien> parfait :) 
<Sebastien> 12.04? 
<cyphermox> 12.10
<Sebastien> Il vas tu quand meme avoir un vote? 
<cyphermox> jec rois qu'on a encore 12.04 au bureau aussi
<Sebastien> jaimerais bien avoir une chance au urnes lol 
<Sebastien> lol ok 
<cyphermox> non, on vote pas dans ce genre de cas-là... en fait parce qu'on veut t'éviter d'avoir -4
<cyphermox> c'est moins dégueu pour tout le monde, avoir un vote totalement contre ou même +0 c'est pas génial dans un log ;P
<Sebastien> ouin. 
<cyphermox> voyons voir pour le ubuntu-irc...
<Sebastien> ubnutu-irc? 
<Sebastien> Tu gere sa aussi?
<cyphermox> non je gère pas mais j'ai les liens pour les trucs
<cyphermox> moi je suis Core Dev, dans le membership board, et op sur le canal ici, c'est pas mal tout
<Sebastien> ok 
<Sebastien> pour devenir moderateur, on demande a qui?
<Sebastien> au board aussi?
<cyphermox> modérateur?
<cyphermox> sur la liste de diffusion?
<Sebastien> non, sur les canal irc. 
<cyphermox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Membership
<Sebastien> ah oki :) 
<cyphermox> meme place que pour le membership pour ubuntu-irc
<cyphermox> ceci dit de ce que j'aie compris c'est assez demandant comme processus d'application pour être modérateur
<Sebastien> ah ok, alors jaurais dut en parler dans le meeting? 
<cyphermox> euh c'est pas tellement ce qu'on fait en fait
<cyphermox> je crois pas qu'il y ait de membres du IRC council sur le board
<cyphermox> tu peux regarder ceci pour le guide d'opérateur: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines
<Sebastien> oua s, se guide je lai deja vue :)
<Sebastien> en tk, toute un flop de ma part. 
<cyphermox> bah non
<Sebastien> jaurais du i penser avant dessayer :/
<cyphermox> je peux te faire une fleur, si tu veux prendre de l'expérience sur les canaux IRC comme opérateur
<Sebastien> Quel genre de fleur? :)
<Sebastien> J'aime bien les marguerites, et les fleurs de Lys :D
<Sebastien> cyphermox, je ne comprend pas trop se que tu veut dire par fleur"
<Sebastien> Sa m'intrigue :p
<cyphermox> minute ca prend du temps faut l'arroser pour qu'a pousse
 * Sebastien sort l'engrais :D
<cyphermox> [ChanServ] 11    Sebastien              +ot [modified 11 seconds ago]
<cyphermox> Sebastien: alors je te fais confiance, c'est pas comme si y'avait énormément de traffic ici
<cyphermox> généralement on se sert pas du @ à moins que ce soit nécessaire, c'est normal d'avoir aucun opérateur sur les canaux Ubuntu, ca a tendance à éviter les indésirables aussi
<Sebastien> oh cool! :)
<Sebastien> Merci bien :)
<Sebastien> ouais, je comprend les regles et politiques, pas de problemed :) 
<Sebastien> je doit quitter, jai des choses a faire aujourd'hui. Bonne journee :) on se reparle bientot :)
#ubuntu-qc 2013-12-21
<qwebirc355> salut 
<qwebirc355> dites, je suis de passage comme ca pour vous demander si il y a quelqu'un qui saurait comment faire pour enlever les undescores générés automatiquement dans les liens de la sidebar de Dokuwiki 
#ubuntu-qc 2014-12-20
<berts> bonjours du salon , bonne journée à tous que celle si vous soit douce 
<dagnachew> bonjour a tous
<dagnachew> comment allez vous ?
<dagnachew> qqn ici ?
<dagnachew> allo
<Ankman> hai
<Ankman> ca va?
<dagnachew> comment vas tu Ankman 
<Darknet> Salut :) 
<Darknet> Vous etes ou qu Quebec? (moi Gatineau/Hull)
<Ankman> mtl
<dagnachew> moi aussi mtl
<dagnachew> vous etes tous sous ubuntu ?
<dagnachew> moi archlinux
<dagnachew> je cherche une communaute nombreuse d'utlilsateur de linux quebec pour faire de l'evangile
<dagnachew> evanglile selon LINUX
<Ankman> debian kessie
<Ankman> jessie
<Ankman> http://www.meetup.com/Linux-Montreal/
<dagnachew> merci
<dagnachew> ou peut-on trouver un channel irc avec tous les utilisateur linux ?
<Ankman> je crois pas
<Ankman> il y'a aussi #linux-quebec mais ne person parle
<dagnachew> ok
<dagnachew> Ankman: quel interface graphique tu utilise ? moi i3
<Ankman> gnome
<dagnachew> Ankman: tu as deja entendu parler de tilling window managers ? tu vas etre eblouie
<dagnachew> Ankman: pas de "eye candy" mais tres tres conviviale et surtout tres tres peu gourmand en ram http://l3net.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/cmp-all4.png
<Ankman> jamais testee tiling manager
 * Ankman is away, online game play...
#ubuntu-qc 2016-12-20
<qwebirc8791> Salut. J'ai installé ubuntu il y a quelque jours. J'ai voulu gravé un cd Linux Mint, je suis allé dans assistant de création disque de démarrage, puis il a sélectionner mon HDD (backup) tout mes film, mes musics, mes videos, mes pdf, etc. flusher. Cest pas grave, j'ai un autre backup sur un autre pc, mais est ce que je peux résupérer ce disque
#ubuntu-qc 2016-12-21
<qwebirc8791> Je suis revenu sur windows 10, il voit pas mon hdd. Système de fichier j'imagine
<Ankman> graver avec? Brasero?
<qwebirc8791> Mon HDD, sur lequel il a copié linux mint, tout à été éffacé. Est-ce que je peux récupérer mes fichiers.
<Ankman> dans le file manager
<Ankman> https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/comment_acceder_a_ses_partitions_windows
<qwebirc8791> ok. merci. je regarde cela.
#ubuntu-qc 2019-12-22
<Guest_57> Je me demande quelle version de linux devrais-je installer sur mon vieux pc qui fonctionnait avec win xp .  512 ram . La personne qui va l'ui donner une deuxième vie va s'en servir pour facebook , YouTube Merci!
<Guest_57> Ubuntu est très lent sur cette machine je sais que cela dépends de l'ordi, mais e souhaiterais recycler cette machine .....
<Guest_57> =L 
<Sebastien> Guest_57, xubuntu est pasmal plus petit 
<Sebastien> si je me trompe pas, il run tres bien sur un Raspberry pie 
<Sebastien> Tu a bcp d'options disponible. Regarde se link pour te donner une idee. https://www.techradar.com/news/best-lightweight-linux-distro
<Guest_57> Merci !  Je vais l'essayer .  :] 
<Sebastien> Lubuntu semble etre plus lightweight que xubuntu meme 
<Sebastien> https://lubuntu.me/
<Guest_57> Je pensais à xubuntu mais est-ce que ce serait mieux avec Lubuntu ?
<Guest_57> Système relativement complet … ?
<Guest_57> Lubuntu ?
<Sebastien> ouais 
<Sebastien> Lubuntu
<Sebastien> c'est vraiment petit
<Guest_57> Merci encore je l'essais
<Guest_57> Y a t'il une version française . ?
<Guest_57> y a t'il une version française ?
<Guest_57> Désolé pour le doublon ...
